

Show HN: Cobook, the smart address book - k7d
http://cobookapp.com/

======
amirmc
During app install:

 _"Cobook automatically synchronises contacts with OSX standard Address Book.
Updates in Cobook are instantly reflected in OSX Address Book and vice versa.

Privacy is important. Cobook stores all your data and settings locally on your
computer. Only you have access to your contact data."_

Thank you. This _really_ should be on the website somewhere too. The only
reason I downloaded your app at all was that your last blog post mentioned
that you don't collect data. I'm usually very cautious about things that
involve messing with my email, contacts or calendars.

Also, I didn't watch the video so felt as though I was forced to go hunting
for more info on the site. You say you A/B tested but did you also test a
version with video _and_ text on the front page? I'd be surprised if video
alone performed better.

Edit: Now watched the video (having dug out my headphones so I don't disturb
co-workers). It actually does do a good job of describing the problem and how
the product works. Looking forward to trying this out.

------
mikk0j
Congrats, great to see this in the App Store. Notice though if you are a beta
user of Cobook, you need to delete the beta before you can install it from the
Mac App Store.

------
bjtitus
I've been using Cobook for several months now and absolutely love it. There's
no better way to quickly get at your contacts.

I'll be recommending it as much as possible now that it is easily accessible
in the App Store.

------
pirateking
Logo and site design looked pretty sweet, but didn't want to sit through a
video so I hit back. Weak landing page since I left with no idea how this
works.

~~~
k7d
Actually we did an extended A/B testing on this and video only version
outperformed the one with text and illustrations.

~~~
robotmay
I usually like to see both, as I never watch intro videos while I'm sure that
others do.

~~~
doktorn
Me too. I also hit the back button since I didn't want to watch a video. Would
have been good enough with a link to some textual explanation and images.

------
kayoone
This looks really good, dont really like any of the current address book
alternatives for OSX.

------
gazz
Cobook is now featured in the Mac App Store as Editor's Choice!

------
Larsandl
much much better Address Book

